# H back on Facebook



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been doing the 180 and generally feeling pretty good. H hasn't initiated contact and I have left him to work it out for himself. Some months ago he got fed up with Facebook and took himself off it, he didn't close his acct, but withdrew it. I remember he said he would be able to reinstate if he wanted. Anyway he has been off FB for months but yesterday I noticed on my profile it said married to...with his name. Before that it just said married. Sorry if this isn't making any sense. Anyway he is suddenly back on Facebook, tho has not been posting or commenting. 

I should say I am tempted to say hi on his page but have held back so far. 

I suspect he is on FB to check in on what I am doing. Or possibly not. However I'm in two minds about it- my first thought was great, he's still interested enough to possibly be checking in on me. My second thought was if he sees what I'm up to, he will not feel the need to get in touch. 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

You can always block him from seeing your page. If he is trying to check up on you that should drive him crazy.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

So do hi want him to see what you're up to? Just block him if you don't.
Have you looked to see what he's up to??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> You can always block him from seeing your page. If he is trying to check up on you that should drive him crazy.


I agree...block him or dont put anything on fb you dont want him to see.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Block him. Less drama that way.


----------

